# looking for recommendations...



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

for building parts. Things like windows and doors and other parts..... Who has the best products for the best prices or where should I look for these things??? Need to start creating and am going to need these things but don't want to spend more than it would cost to buy a kit just to get windows and doors for my own creations..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Grandt Line is a good source, but might depend on what scale you are looking for:
http://www.grandtline.com


Sorry, don't know how to do links in the new site.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

You really can't find a source for windows and doors that are good quality and reasonably priced. You can get a big sheet of them in clear or white in different styles from Precision Products -


www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp


They look great with the ten foot rule but can be a pain in the butt to paint.


There are also a few small resin building makers that sell windows -


www.trainstuffllc.com/public_html/structures/details.html#600G


dandgdepot.com/index.html


www.schombergscalemodels.com/


-Brian


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

We cast a lot of our own doors and windows using latex molds and casting resin. Latex molds are easily made from a master that you build or the molds can be bought from various suppliers like http://www.jigstones.com/ 

The price of casting your own sure beats the price of being windows from teh few suppliers out there. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Doug, 
Have you tried RTV silicon mold making material? I use to use latex myself, but the cure time and the durability became an issue for me. All and all there isn't that wide of a gap in the price either if you factor in the shrinkage on latex compared to silicon.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... I seem to remember an outfit that used to be mentioned in here... 'Colorado?' something that sold a nice inexpensive set of doors and windows. Had several nice low cost kits as well.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 01/03/2008 10:58 PM
Hmmm... I seem to remember an outfit that used to be mentioned in here... 'Colorado?' something that sold a nice inexpensive set of doors and windows. Had several nice low cost kits as well.


 


Oh yeah! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 


I forgot about them - coloradomodel.com/babmain1.htm


I have a couple of their kits. I kitbashed one kit for my apartment building flats. I  used an extra window set and left overs from the kits for the middle building -












 


-Brian


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone used windows and doors from the dollhouse people? People like www.oakridgehobbies.com have real wooden ones that open and close in 1:24 scale (often refered to 1/2" scale in the dollhouse world)....I was wondering how well the held up outdoors? Most of these places sell furniture, lighting (that works) and detail items as well.


----------

